# 40 top college farms - do you agree?



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/college-ranker-names-the-40-best-college-farms-in-america


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't pull up that link correctly on iPad.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Be really hard to say....I have only been to a few College farm systems.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

When I saw UVA listed number one, I knew it was a touchy feel good worthless article. Why can't they list the location of these schools.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> When I saw UVA listed number one, I knew it was a touchy feel good worthless article. Why can't they list the location of these schools.


Same here helluva a surprise to see UVA on the list much less in the top spot. Now Virginia Tech I could understand and they are not even on the list. I really thought NC State would be a little higher. Where's Texas A & M, Iowa State, Oklahoma State and a couple of other great Ag schools that are not on the list. Am I missing something here.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Let's see. University of Minnesota, Twin Cities didn't make the list.

But UMD is near the top? Because they have a garden?

Whoever wrote the list needs to lay off the pot.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.usnews.com/education/best-global-universities/search?country=united-states&subject=agricultural-sciences

Edit. Put it on top of list.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/university-subject-rankings/2013/agriculture-forestry#sorting=rank+region=+country=257+faculty=+stars=false+search=


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok finally got the link to pull up.....this is not the top ag schools it's the top ag farms. I thought if it were about the farm, Berry college had to be on there and sure enuf it is....
Berry college founded by Martha Berry back around the turn of the century. It is a working farm where many of the students work to earn their degrees (aka scholarship). My wife attended and I have kin that works in maintanence at Berry....truly a beautiful place. Last time I was up there there was a 10 point buck walking around with an arrow thru it's head.....it's mostly animal sciences, have fully milking facilities and compromises well over 20k acres.....located in north Georgia just north of Rome. Hard to believe its so low, figured it to be one of the top.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I hang out at the Wilson College farm on occasion. I'd be more excited about it if I could sell horse hay there.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok finally got the link to pull up.....this is not the top ag schools it's the top ag farms. I thought if it were about the farm, Berry college had to be on there and sure enuf it is....
> Berry college founded by Martha Berry back around the turn of the century. It is a working farm where many of the students work to earn their degrees (aka scholarship). My wife attended and I have kin that works in maintanence at Berry....truly a beautiful place. Last time I was up there there was a 10 point buck walking around with an arrow thru it's head.....it's mostly animal sciences, have fully milking facilities and compromises well over 20k acres.....located in north Georgia just north of Rome. Hard to believe its so low, figured it to be one of the top.


Ok. Best farms. Still stand by U of M and UMD comment. UMD has a garden? Who cares. The U has a farm minutes from downtown Minneapolis.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Ok. Best farms. Still stand by U of M and UMD comment. UMD has a garden? Who cares. The U has a farm minutes from downtown Minneapolis.


I agree.... I was looking at some of the pics and was like, wow....they haven't seen Berry, heck they ain't even seen ABAC here in Tifton, we have quite a few farms operated out of there but I think it all falls under the University System of Georgia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I've always had trouble loading progressive forage on my iPhone.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree.... I was looking at some of the pics and was like, wow....they haven't seen Berry, heck they ain't even seen ABAC here in Tifton, we have quite a few farms operated out of there but I think it all falls under the University System of Georgia


Meh. Any ranking like this is so subjective. How do you quantify community involvement and such?


----------

